# Reptiles Most Wanted List



## PremierPythons (Oct 8, 2007)

Hello Everyone,

I've finally got myself the financial backing i've needed to start a great many breeding projects. I know this question has been asked in the Reptiles Australia Readers Poll a few issues back, but what would be your most desirable reptile to own? Although I will qualify my question with this: the reptile you most desire must be one which you can reasonably afford in the near future.. And also any suggestions as to gaps in the current reptile market would be welcome..

Best Wishes,
Andrew


----------



## bitey (Oct 8, 2007)

probley a woma or water python


----------



## richardsc (Oct 8, 2007)

black and gold jungles


----------



## richardsc (Oct 8, 2007)

lizards wise,most monitors,tristis spencers and mangroves on the to get list and frillys,these are some of my favourite things,lol


----------



## Bouncer (Oct 8, 2007)

Since I'm getting what I want from you one day anyway, I'll go the Frill necked. That will complete my own most wanted list. Johns is another story.


----------



## Clairebear (Oct 8, 2007)

It seems a lot of people are breeding jungles and waters etc. but you should invest in some Rough Scaled pythons as they aren't very common at all in captivity. I think they appeal to a lot of people (from reading past posts) so that is one area.  Also scrub pythons perhaps as people are showing a lot of interest around the place and not many people seem to breed them (from looking through all the ads online).


----------



## Miss B (Oct 8, 2007)

If someone managed to produce albino beardies that were healthy, I'd be willing to fork out big bucks on some of those


----------



## swingonthespiral (Oct 8, 2007)

I think (only speaking on the pythons scale) that you should invest in some good Morphs (hugsta's b&w cape tribs, stripes etc)...

BUt there is also a big gap in GTS,BTS etc with big waiting lists as well...

And definately RSP & GTP.... always a must have 

Let us know what you decide on.....


----------



## natrix (Oct 8, 2007)

I'd go something on the high-end ----Roughies , GTP , Woma's etc
& something on the lower end. Like Childreni's.
I think the Childrens are always going to be consistant because the small size of them
is appealing to people starting out ---especially to parents who's kid has been hassling
to get a snake. Even the name 'Childrens' makes them appealing to people new to the hobby.


----------



## WombleHerp (Oct 8, 2007)

i'd go down the road of a GTS or BTS, because they are different and affordible if weaned onto mice/or rats.
JMO 
regards,


Nat


----------



## herpie boy (Oct 8, 2007)

im after spencers and frillys this season, gts are definatly on the list as well as high yellow diamonds......i also think and have for the past 3 years that there is a massive demand for tree snakes .but from what i have heard they are difficult to breed inside and require exceptional amounts of humidity. if there is anyone from melbourne who has succesfully bred these indoors was willing to share there knowledge with me ,it would be much appreciated.

sorry to get off topic..................


----------



## PremierPythons (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks for the replies everyone.. Looks like i was on the right sort of track - had already tentatively pencilled in Rough-Scaled, Green Trees & Katherine Form Brown Tree Snakes.. Add to that list some Womas, a few varieties of Stimson's (my favourite pythons) & some Boyd's Forest Dragons and we're starting to cook with gas... Any more replies would be welcome


----------



## Rocket (Oct 8, 2007)

O.filicipoda, P.lindneri, S.taenicauda and would love N.deleani from Stone but can't see that happening anytime soon.


----------



## Whisper2 (Oct 8, 2007)

oooh oooh please add to that cook list black and white jungles
so so pretty. : )


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Oct 8, 2007)

G'day mate,

As long as you a breeding the best of the best, you will have no trouble selling anything you breed for very good money. Whether it is Bearded Dragons or Perenties, Spotted Pythons or Greens, if you have the best stock and breed them well, you will be fine.


----------



## Twiggz (Oct 8, 2007)

Rough Scales, Green Tree Pythons, Jewelled Gecko


----------



## Lozza (Oct 8, 2007)

kimberly rock monitor, emerald monitor , albino olive & carpet, GTP, hyper bluey


----------



## Jason.G (Oct 8, 2007)

What ever you get do the research before you buy.


----------



## Australis (Oct 8, 2007)

Either......
_Varanus pilbarensis_
_Varanus semiremex_


Even, _Antaresia perthensis_
would be nice...


----------



## lizard_lover (Oct 8, 2007)

i say albino blue tongues


----------



## eladidare (Oct 8, 2007)

red phase king brown, pale headed snake, pygmy python, perentie.... to many to count...


----------



## MrBredli (Oct 8, 2007)

Salt n Pepper's are my next big thing, should have them before Christmas hopefully. The next 'big' thing after that for me is quite clearly some GTP's.


----------



## Kah. (Oct 8, 2007)

Albino carpets! Or striped. Been harder than I thought finding striped carpets. No one wants to part with them


----------



## Nikki. (Oct 9, 2007)

Bells phase monitor , albino carpet ,albino olive , GTP' *S* - yes not just 1
Are there albino water pythons ..........probably not :evil:


----------



## sxc_celly (Oct 9, 2007)

Albino Olives, Green Tree Pythons, Wheatbelt Stimsons, would love Albino or really unique Beardeds. Cape York Coastals...


----------



## sxc_celly (Oct 9, 2007)

What are salt n peppers mr bredli? ta


----------



## fuegan13 (Oct 9, 2007)

Australis said:


> Even, _Antaresia perthensis_
> would be nice...



id agree with that...


----------



## bump73 (Oct 9, 2007)

sxc_celly said:


> What are salt n peppers mr bredli? ta


 
they're the albino and black blue tongues snake ranch has, at the top of my wish list along side Boyd's forest dragons


----------



## mattmc (Oct 9, 2007)

def some katherine/kimberley brown tree snakes. my fav rep of all


----------



## Spinipes (Oct 9, 2007)

A female spinipes (can afford it now)
then A gosford diamond after christmas


----------



## reptyle (Oct 9, 2007)

i agree with jonnno.
its not necessarily what species you breed (although it can help), but instead the quality of the animals you sell.
the healthiest, most attractive specimens of any species will sell easily.
cheers, ian


----------



## perthensis (Nov 6, 2007)

I agree, definitely _perthensis_


----------



## Jen (Nov 6, 2007)

Jewelled Geckos


----------



## W.T.BUY (Nov 6, 2007)

Tommy Round Head Dragons!!!!!!!!!! D.Australias

Or Frilled Neck Lizards


----------



## stokedapollo (Nov 6, 2007)

gtp's
tiger snakes (wish i could keep but i wont as i have 5 kids to much of a risk )
jungles


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Nov 6, 2007)

My Wants List:

Python: RSP
Dragon: Frilledneck
Monitor: Bells Lacie
Gecko: Granite Belt Thicktail **mmmm dreams!*


----------



## slacker (Nov 6, 2007)

I always wanted bhps... then I saw womas in the flesh and realised that womas look a whole lot better in the flesh than in photographs. Ever since then my list has been:

Womas,
Black-headed pythons
GTP

That's 2/3 down 

These days the ones I would like the most are the albino olives--they're absolutely gorgeous.

I'd also like a pair of patternless childreni, strangely enough. They're not only gorgeous, they're cheap! Can't go wrong with that.


----------



## addy (Nov 6, 2007)

Boyds forest dragon, water monitor, water python, Green tree python, some nice black and gold jungles.


----------



## luke.r.s (Nov 7, 2007)

water python (2nd all going well should be here within the month), lizards - i have fallen in love with geckos would love to get some asper next breeding season if all goes well.

then in the future GTP and albino darwins -love the yellow colouring


----------



## Colin (Nov 7, 2007)

Ripon Island W.A womas


----------



## Love_snakes (Nov 7, 2007)

I have only just started my top list because i only have 2 pet snakes but i think the one on the very top would have to be either a woma or a water python i'm not too sure but i hope i get their soon :biggrin: cya and thanks
<3sarah


----------



## Joshua VW (Nov 7, 2007)

Olive Pythons.


----------



## Nikki. (Nov 7, 2007)

I want a white phase bearded dragon 
And a BHP pair


----------



## scorps (Nov 7, 2007)

asian house geckos


----------



## Renee (Nov 7, 2007)

My christmas wishlist...


----------



## viridis (Nov 7, 2007)

I would love to build an awsome outdoor pit for a trio of Perentie's. Other then that, it would probably be another fully landscaped pit, with a few nice Depressa.

These two would be my most deserible species to keep. Maybe one day.

Cheers,

Nick


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Nov 7, 2007)

Nick, definitely get Perenties! I have only had mine a couple of weeks but they are by far the coolest and most personable animal I have ever owned. I can't wait until they are bigger and I get to set them up in a nice pit.


----------



## RevDaniel (Nov 7, 2007)

I would enjoy having as many different pythons again as possible. Have an olive python so might say a pair of Water pythons


----------



## crush the turtle (Nov 7, 2007)

pig nose turtles


----------



## addy (Nov 7, 2007)

scorps said:


> asian house geckos



saying you want one of them as a pet is comparable to an S.E asian saying they want a cockroach for a pet.


----------

